# Body kit or body modifications for a 2013 Chevy Cruze LT



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm looking for body of modifications for front and rear bumper and sides I've noticed there's a lot of aftermarket universal part that comes from China but I am just curious if anybody's ever had any luck with any of these and if there's any good places online to actually order a body kit or just modifications to put on my bumper and sides because I'm okay going to cheaper route I'm trying to personalize my car as much as possible


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I believe @SlyCruze might be able to help you?


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

on mine, i've done a mix of lip kit with the cheap ebay extensions. the extensions on the back fit really well, side extensions i bought are the 3 piece ones and cut them to length. for the front, again i just played with the 3 pieces so it looked alright. i also bought the cheap rods on the front. the rods, i bought will eventually rust as i have seen a couple of rust stains on them already and i barely drove it in salt. ( parked mine a few weeks in the snow and salt season)

overall, quality is alright, the front does have a tendency to sag and it scratches like paint. (swirls) i also wax mine regularly to reduce fading.

for the lip kit i bought the NEFD kit. it is a plastic kit and not sure if it is still available. my diffuser on the back is the Sequence diffuser and haven't seen those ones for sale in a long time.


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

i also ran the EZ lip stuff for a while. i had done the front lip and had good success with that as well. supper easy to install as well.


----------



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

SlyCruze said:


> on mine, i've done a mix of lip kit with the cheap ebay extensions. the extensions on the back fit really well, side extensions i bought are the 3 piece ones and cut them to length. for the front, again i just played with the 3 pieces so it looked alright. i also bought the cheap rods on the front. the rods, i bought will eventually rust as i have seen a couple of rust stains on them already and i barely drove it in salt. ( parked mine a few weeks in the snow and salt season)
> 
> overall, quality is alright, the front does have a tendency to sag and it scratches like paint. (swirls) i also wax mine regularly to reduce fading.
> 
> ...



First I want to say this by telling you you got a sweet ride and I like the color the front pieces on your vehicle I thought about getting them for my car myself. Now the side skirt what did you go with exactly and the only thing I've seen for rear bumpers is like a fake exhaust system that goes over the bumper got any links you can point me to?


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

78.7inch Universal Side Skirt Extensions Rocker Panel Splitters Lip Polypropylen | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 78.7inch Universal Side Skirt Extensions Rocker Panel Splitters Lip Polypropylen at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca





this should be for the side extensions


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Universal 3pcs Gloss Black Front Bumper Lip Splitter Kit Spoiler Lip Cover | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Universal 3pcs Gloss Black Front Bumper Lip Splitter Kit Spoiler Lip Cover at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca





This one would be the the three piece front









Universal Glossy Black Rear Bumper Fin Canards Splitter Diffuser Spoiler Lip | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Universal Glossy Black Rear Bumper Fin Canards Splitter Diffuser Spoiler Lip at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca





This should be for the rear pieces


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

One thing to note, those are the typical ones, they do make fake carbon look for those as well. There is also two types for the front wide/narrow. I used the wide one.

and also make sure you measure for the side skirts to make sure they are long enough, if they are too long cut them, which is what I did


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Chevy / Holden Cruze ABS Sequence SINGLE TIP Rear Diffusor


Korean Auto Imports is the best online seller of auto parts and accessories like customized car logo, emblem, badge of KIA, Hyundai, Toyota, Scion FRS, Tesla.




koreanautoimports.com





This is the link for the diffuser. One thing to note, this diffuser only fits the gen 1 non RS Cruze. And the exhaust will need modified as the opening is higher on the bumper. Basically the turn down on the exhaust tip will need cut and a new straight tip added . The bumper will also need to be cut at the exhaust opening. Again that is what I ended up doing.

Only thing with this setup is if you buy an aftermarket exhaust it will hang low as all of the exhaust systems hangs lower than the bumper


----------



## Ravenv12 (Jan 28, 2021)

SlyCruze said:


> on mine, i've done a mix of lip kit with the cheap ebay extensions. the extensions on the back fit really well, side extensions i bought are the 3 piece ones and cut them to length. for the front, again i just played with the 3 pieces so it looked alright. i also bought the cheap rods on the front. the rods, i bought will eventually rust as i have seen a couple of rust stains on them already and i barely drove it in salt. ( parked mine a few weeks in the snow and salt season)
> 
> overall, quality is alright, the front does have a tendency to sag and it scratches like paint. (swirls) i also wax mine regularly to reduce fading.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links I think I'm going to end up ordering most of the stuff I thought about putting a not a fan on the trunk but just a bump and I actually prefer solid black then carbon fiber look. I actually want to get my rims powder coated black instead of buying brand new rims I like the style.


----------

